# Front bumper swap



## Bmahar90 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have an 06 spec and i want to get and swap the front bumper for an 02 spec. Does the 02 bumper already fit on an 06 body or will there be problems?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

would need to change out the headlights & hood & grilles also


----------



## Bmahar90 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks man, much appreciated


----------

